
NLP/ML based product search APIs for E-commerce - mohi13
https://dataturks.com?q=187
======
gajju3588
How does Semantic Identification works, Universal product catalog ?

~~~
mohi13
Well in my experience these generally work by deeply integrating with your
catalog, I would doubt if there is anything like a universal catalog unless
you are a Google. But I guess folks do crawl web (maybe Amazon etc) to get
some sort of extended catalog might cover a high %age of the use cases.

